

Toilet paper orientation - starpilot
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toilet_paper_orientation

======
techdragon
I always thought that wikipedia was at its best when people were able to put
up a page like that.

Just as the Guinness Book of Records, began to end bar arguments about which
was bigger, longer, further, etc and became a way by which people discover
fascinating things about the world. Articles like this one here, begin as a
reference on something trivial then become a magnificent gateway to some of
the most diverse and fascinating things in the world.

------
saejox
Someone was in a good mood he/she wrote that. It has 130 references.

------
eboyjr
News?

------
kseistrup
Over

